# New WWE Network announced



## fraisa (Sep 6, 2010)

Dish Better Get to Adding for This Channel,,,

New WWE Network announced
As the WWE Universe learned on WWE Raw SuperShow, an all-new squared circle experience is on its way: The WWE Network, coming in 2012.

As millions of WWE Universe members witnessed while watching WWE Raw SuperShow Monday night, something big is coming to WWE that will change not just the squared circle, but all of entertainment.

It’s the WWE Network. And, as the world learned this week, it’s on its way in 2012. All we know is that it’ll be a brand new day for watching the greatest matches, moments and Superstars in sports-entertainment history.

Stay tuned to WWE programming and WWE.com for more details. Plus, visit Facebook.com/TheWWENetwork to interact with the rest of the WWE Universe.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope they do add it


----------



## fraisa (Sep 6, 2010)

gpollock87 said:


> I hope they do add it


Me Too,
I have waited 20 yrs for a channel like this...


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Never happen, prefer to have that 'action' as PPV. Waste of bandwidth anyway...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Never happen, prefer to have that 'action' as PPV. Waste of bandwidth anyway...


I'm sure your channels are only the best use of bandwidth.  Just because you don't watch it, it doesn't mean others do not. WWE is very popular with some of the highest ratings each week.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I have to agree and it's what makes satellite/cable appealing to me. Many different interests. There have been channels I thought I would never watch but found some good programs sometimes.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Hopefully this will give SyFy, USA and the CW room for more scripted, um, character-driven, um, story-driven shows, um, er, well, all of that but with less shouting and no audience. Would people watch enough reruns to justify making a special channel? I guess they have a growing library of (almost) direct-to-video movies. How else will they fill the schedule? This Week's Profile: Barry Horowitz? In the Kitchen with George Steele?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Hopefully this will give SyFy, USA and the CW room for more scripted, um, character-driven, um, story-driven shows, um, er, well, all of that but with less shouting and no audience. Would people watch enough reruns to justify making a special channel? I guess they have a growing library of (almost) direct-to-video movies. How else will they fill the schedule? This Week's Profile: Barry Horowitz? In the Kitchen with George Steele?


I see no reason why World Wrestling Entertainment shouldn't have its own cable network.

In fact, it would seem like they could cut a deal with NBCU. NBCU could combine Syfy and USA into a single cable network with enough new programming to almost fill a prime time schedule for half a year based on what they're doing now. Then they could simply slip WWE Network into the vacant slot on virtually every cable and satellite offering. And Syfy/USA could drop wrestling.

That would solve all kinds of problems. All the Syfy scripted series shows (heck, even most of their "reality" series shows) fit the "Characters Welcome" theme of USA anyway. Heck, a cable network that offered typically 13 to 20 episodes the following 15 scripted shows during the year would probably get as many viewers as NBC has the past three years:

Syfy - Alphas (since 2011)
Syfy - Being Human (since 2011)
USA - Burn Notice (since 2007)
USA - Covert Affairs (since 2010)
Syfy - Eureka (since 2006)
USA - Fairly Legal (since 2011)
Syfy - Haven (since 2010)
USA - In Plain Sight (since 2008)
USA - Necessary Roughness (since 2011)
USA - Psych (since 2006)
USA - Royal Pains (since 2009)
Syfy - Sanctuary (since 2008)
USA - Suits (since 2011)
Syfy - Warehouse 13 (since 2009)
USA - White Collar (since 2009)


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

gpollock87 said:


> I hope they do add it


and I'll be willing to pay the 7.00 if they do add it.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

dishman1999 said:


> and I'll be willing to pay the 7.00 if they do add it.


i would pay that but not more than that


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

gpollock87 said:


> i would pay that but not more than that


it would have too be add in the sport pack at no extra cost.

and it 



PJ time


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

the more times you request the channel the better chances are that Dish will pick it up let them know you want it in HD.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

bluegras said:


> the more times you request the channel the better chances are that Dish will pick it up let them know you want it in HD.


I know I call everyday and bug them about this.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DishSTUDIO?blend=9&ob=5#p/u/28/GueIeauPfOg


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

What would be the point?

It'll probably lose its focus eventually and air something unrelated, like Extreme Couponing. :hurah:


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

mike1977 said:


> What would be the point?
> 
> It'll probably lose its focus eventually and air something unrelated, like Extreme Couponing. :hurah:


or lawn care 101 hahaha


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ice Driveway Shovelers!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm sure your channels are only the best use of bandwidth.  Just because you don't watch it, it doesn't mean others do not. WWE is very popular with some of the highest ratings each week.


Hopefully they'll put some wrestling from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> Hopefully they'll put some wrestling from the 50's and 60's.










here a 1949 wrestling match.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

mike1977 said:


> What would be the point?
> 
> It'll probably lose its focus eventually and air something unrelated, like Extreme Couponing. :hurah:


so what you don't like it don't comment on it!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I would love it if the just did old school ECW every day


----------

